# Thoughts on my Bubble Cloner???? Different Style



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 6, 2007)

Well after having a nice afternoon discussion with DLToker.. ive decided to open a thread for your thoughts on this style of bubble cloner... Ill post some new pics.. of the water level..and where the rockwool gets hit with water.... im thinking it should work well.. soooo without further ado....


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 6, 2007)

the picture is a dry rockwool that i just used to plug the holes... its wet about to the half way mark.. just wet enough a few drops come out of the rockwool when pressure is applied... 

The cubes sit about 1/4" above the water level.. but get bubbles hitting them fairly easily..


----------



## Growdude (Jun 6, 2007)

I think its a great idea, I allways use rockwool and have great results but its easy to over water them in a tray.

Your clones look a bit rough hope they perk up.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 6, 2007)

LOL @ them looking rough... boy do they ever... so basically im hoping one survives of each kind... but im willing to get them back to life right now its just water in there, should i add anything?? whats superthrive?? is there a generic?


----------



## Mutt (Jun 7, 2007)

hmmmm. Did you use a rooting hormone? like Olivias rooting gel?
If not. then I think the medium may prevent the rooting process. Most bubble cloners just have the stems bare with the water hitting them. but I never had much luck with them. either dirt or rock wool with a drip emmitter using a rooting gel. Or just stuck em in a cup of spring water and kept em under a couple of flos.

I am curious on this one though.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 7, 2007)

I used a rooting powder... the clones were hurting before i got them.... so dont let their look right now affect anything..


----------



## Mutt (Jun 7, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> I used a rooting powder... the clones were hurting before i got them.... so dont let their look right now affect anything..


 
Then it should work like a champ man.

Oh and on the superthrive. It has vitamin B1 so it doesn't hurt. I had great results using it...but I use it at 1/4-1/2 strength. Seen others around run into problems when used full strength.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 7, 2007)

I couldnt find superthrive... so i used terracycle plant food..... i went to walmart and they didnt have any superthrive... whats the bottle look like... anyone gotta pic


----------



## Mutt (Jun 7, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> I couldnt find superthrive... so i used terracycle plant food..... i went to walmart and they didnt have any superthrive... whats the bottle look like... anyone gotta pic


 
wal mart should have it.
http://www.superthrive.com/page3.html


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 7, 2007)

maybe its cause i go to a canadian wal mart.. because i didnt see it.. and i know i was in the right section.. because everything else was there... in no damp for roots... 
Its like $4-5 a bottle?? cause on ebay they want like $22 after i pay shipping for a 4oz bottle


----------



## Mutt (Jun 8, 2007)

other garden shops should have it as well. You could also look for "Thrivealive" it doesn't contain the hormones (don't confuse with rooting hormone not the same) that superthrive has. It does contain the B1 which MJ absolutely loves.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 8, 2007)

Ill call the other hydroponics store today.. and some garden centres... worse case.. ill find an american that will mail me some....


----------

